# 1 Year Old Mini Lop Buck Available in South Jersey



## Samiam21 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Samantha. I have a one year old mini lop buck named Graham. We are looking to rehome him as soon as possible. We simply can not give Graham the amount of care he deserves.

Graham is spotted white/brown/black. He is a healthy, happy bun who is sweet as pie. He grew up around other rabbits and children and he is great with being handled.

If you are interested in making Graham part of your family, please let me know. We are located in Sewell, NJ.


----------



## Samiam21 (Aug 1, 2017)

Here are some pictures


----------



## Gibschemistry (Aug 1, 2017)

Am Gibson. He looks cute and am interested in keeping him.


----------



## Samiam21 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Gibson! He is certainly a cutie. I am so happy to hear that you are interested in Graham. What is the best way to contact you?


----------



## Samiam21 (Aug 8, 2017)

Update: Graham has been adopted and is no longer available.


----------

